# Ornament paint



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

My boat in my tank is about 10+ years old and all the paint has fadded of the coral and shells etc. Its baring the pale colour of the resin used to make it thats now slightly blue after methylene blue treatment, its plain and boring. Does anyone know of any paint made for or safe to use on ornaments for aquariums. It would be a great help. I live in scotland but would be willing to buy in from the USA, im going to google it but any recomendations, cheers.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The only paint I know of that is aquarium safe is the Krylon Fusion for Plastic.








I have seen reefers use it to paint PVC pipes for their sump systems and spray bars, so I know first hand that it is safe when dry. The paint works on almost any surface, they just market it for plastic, since plastic is notoriously hard to paint with normal paints. I use it to paint the back of my tanks since I like a solid background on mine and I know if there is overspray that I can't see, it wont hurt my fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Krylon Fusion is a spray paint, which would be pretty hard to use when painting ornaments. I suppose you could spray a goodly amount of it onto some sort of palette until it formed a wet puddle, and then dip your brush into that puddle.

Barring that, almost any hard enamel paint will work once it had been very thoroughly dried.


----------

